# Venezuela conducts military exercises, claiming US threat



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

-- Soldiers rolled out shoulder-fired missiles, fighter planes and armored trucks Saturday for the first of 10 days of military exercises that the president of socialist-governed Venezuela says are needed to protect against a looming threat from the U.S.

News from The Associated Press


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Venezuela government is full of evil socialist idiots. Venezuela owns Citgo gas stations in the US, boycott Citgo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Relax Obama will bow down to them and all will be right with the world. None of my cash spent at Citgo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never been to a Citgo. As far as Venazuela goes? Just posturing. Thier government is almost as funny as ours is. Particularly the, and I use the term loosly, leaders.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

they couldn't handle a bunch of sheep herders on the Falklands .... maybe if we get a collection together for tickets - a US guard unit can go down and raise the flag ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> they couldn't handle a bunch of sheep herders on the Falklands .... maybe if we get a collection together for tickets - a US guard unit can go down and raise the flag ....


Hell, send cub scouts. LOL They would do it better then the Vezuelans.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing more than trying to stir patriotism at a time when the economy is in shambles. If this fails maybe Venezuela invaded Trinidad or Guyana to divert attention of the public from the failures of socialism.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> they couldn't handle a bunch of sheep herders on the Falklands .... maybe if we get a collection together for tickets - a US guard unit can go down and raise the flag ....


Well it was in South America, but I think that was Argentina...

*Rancher *


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

We laugh now. The parallels to Iraq are eerie including their expansion into other countries. What happens when they decide to annex Columbia?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

On 9/11/2001 in the afternoon the Pakistani owners of a Chit'n'Go in Fair Haven MI were dancing in the street. A goose hunter that got skunked at Harsens Island let loose some BB steel at them. They weren't hurt but the gas station window was.
The hunter was placed in handcuffs,driven around the corner and released with an attaboy


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

They would end up surrendering to network reporters just like the Iraqi's did - right after the "mother (in Law) of all battles


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ripon said:


> We laugh now. The parallels to Iraq are eerie including their expansion into other countries. What happens when they decide to annex Columbia?


It is spelled Colombia. South Americans do not usually have open warfare between neighboring countries. They are more likely to engage in subversion. The Colombians have been fighting FARC for 50 years, so that may not work well.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Hugo Chavez used to rail against America just about every other day, but he sure as hell liked selling us all that oil. Nope, I never really bought it. He talked the talk, but he looooved that money. His smack talking is really just propoganda that helps keep the regime in power. Socialism and communism sell better in 3rd world nations where the populous is largely underschooled. Control what your people hear, and you can feed them fish stories all day long.


----------

